# Schnur zum Mefo Fischen



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Liebe Boardis,

Meine Rolle zum Mefo angeln ist im Eimer (macht einer Kaffeemühle alle Ehre). Nun brauche ich natürlich eine neue (habe da die Balzer Metallica im Blick).

Nun bleibt natürlich noch die Frage der Schnur. Bisher hatte ich eine Fireline xds und war damit mehr als unzufrieden.  Die hat sich so oft verdreht und ich habe durch Perrüken so viele Blinker und teure Schnur verloren, dass ich die ganz siche rnicht mehr nehme.

Soll ich jetzt dann eine Geflo oder eine Mono nehmen? Bei Geflo eine, die durchsichtig ist oder nicht udn welche Tragkraft? Dachte da so an Schnüre die um die 7 Kg halten.

Mfg und eine schöne Saison
Dorsch_Freak


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin!

Hast mal überlegt ob die Probleme eher an der Rolle liegen?

Was kostet so ne Balzer Rolle?

Kriegst für das Geld nicht schon fast ne Technium??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Kauf dir `ne Twin Power,spule 28er Platil Strong drauf und dann:werfen,werfen,werfen....


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

ich hab immer mit ner normalen 0,25er Mono gefischt ....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Also bei der Balzer Metallica wollte ich schon bleiben, 1. weil sie salzwasserfest ist und 2. weil ich mir dazu noch eine Balzer Rute holen möchte (hab so Sachen, die ich zusammen verwende immer gerne von derselben Marke). Kostenpunkt sind rund 80€.

Danke für die Hinweise bis jetzt|wavey:


@Feedermaik: Ist die Platil Strong eine Mono?


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

...wenn es geklappt hat...


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hier sind ja wieder ein Haufen Spezialisten am Werk!
Na den, wünsche viel Spass mit der Hecht-Combo anner Küste.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

;+Balzer Metalica Salzwasserfest;+|muahah:.

Die habe ich auch an der Ostsee für kurze Zeit gehabt,da war nach einem halben Jahr das Lager durch,die habe ich dann aufgeschraubt das verrostete Lager ausgebaut neues für 5.-Euro rein und das ganze dann bei E-Bay verhökert.

Ich kann dir zu einer Penn Slammer Made in USA in 260 oder 360 raten,weil die auch noch bezahlbar sind.liegen bei E-Bay so um 100.-Euronen.
Oder etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wenn möglich und sich eine Aspire:k oder TP kaufen,da haste auf längerer Sicht mehr von.#6


Als Schnur kann ich die Fireline Crystal in 12er empfehlen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hier sind ja wieder ein Haufen Spezialisten am Werk!
> Na den, wünsche viel Spass mit der Hecht-Combo anner Küste.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
:q



Freelander schrieb:


> ;+Balzer Metalica Salzwasserfest;+|muahah:.
> 
> Die habe ich auch an der Ostsee für kurze Zeit gehabt,da war nach einem halben Jahr das Lager durch,die habe ich dann aufgeschraubt das verrostete Lager ausgebaut neues für 5.-Euro rein und das ganze dann bei E-Bay verhökert.
> 
> ...


 
Na wenn die Metallica wirklich so ist werd ich wohl auf ne andere Rolle umsteigen. Penn ist gut, damit habe ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Freelander (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Genau,
aber achte drauf das auf dem Rollenfuß von der Penn Slammer Made in USA eingegoßen ist.#6
Die anderen sind glaube ich Herstellung in Malaysia oder China:v.
Ich habe meine leztze Slammer 260 Modell 2007 zweimal gefischt und dann auch wieder verkauft irgendwie ist das nicht mehr die alte PENN.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Ansonsten, fische ich mit 0,22 er Stroft und 0,12 Fireline.
Problemlos, aber nicht auf ner Balzer Rolle.

Ich vermute mal Du hattest den Schnursalat, weil das Schnurlaufröllchen fest war.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Batie65 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hallo,nach langem wieder da!

Zum fischen auf Mefos benutze ich eine Balzer Magna MX5 Seatrout mit ner Shimano Exage 2500 FA und 10er Fireline
bin damit voll zufrieden.
Die Rolle hält schon ganz gut was aus und ist nicht soooo teuer.
Mit der Kombo war ich in Norwegen (Bud) Makrelen fischen macht richtig Spass.
MfG batie65


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Als Rute hatte ich die Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout im Visier. Tolles Teil!

Mal noch ne Frage... was macht ihr mit Forellen, die ihr gefangen habt? Ich sag dann imme roist genug und geh mit der einen für den Tag nach Hause. Ans Ufer legen wie es manche machen mag ich nich


----------



## Freelander (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

@Dorsch Freak
Du hast ne PN.#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin Dorschfreak,

an der XDS lag es sicher nicht. Die Schnur habe ich lange und völlig problemlos gefischt. Wenn du eine richtig gute Rolle haben willst, dann nimm z.B. die Penn oder die Technium.

Die Penn ist reichlich robust und eher das schwerere Kaliber, die Technium hat eine Topschnurverlegung ist aber weniger robust.

Ansonsten ist sicher die 3000er Seido von Shimano einen Blick wert, sie hat allerdings keine ARB/CRB-Lager und muß, wenn sie oft gefischt wird, öfter mal gepflegt werden.
 0,28er auf Mefo ist mächtig, zuviel eine gute 25monofil reicht dicke aus.

Schnurempfehlung bei Geflecht kann ih dir auch nur zur FLC raten. Meerforellenfischen schafft jede Schnur und die FL ist eine Superwurfschnur zu einem moderaten Preis.

Zum Mefotransport kannst du einen Fischgalgen verwenden. Dann kannst du dir die Fische an den Gürtel tüddern. Oder du packst sie in ein angefeuchtetes Baumwolltuch oder Baumwollsack und steckst die Fische in den Rucksack.

Uli


----------



## Feedermaik (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hoi Dorsch Freak,

ja,Platil Strong ist eine Mono.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

... kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. An der XDS liegt es nicht. Ich fische sie jetzt schon rd. 2 Jahre auf verschiedenen Rollen (Shimano Twin Power und Technium) und hatte so gut wie keine Perücken. Höchstens mal zu Beginn bei zu voller Spule. 

Mit Balzer Rollen habe ich leider nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Überlege dir das lieber noch mal. #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Okay, ihr habt mich soweit, dass ich mir (wenn ich das nächste mal Geld haben sollte, spar nebenbei noch auf nen Führerschein |rolleyes) entweder eine Penn oder eine Shimano hole zum Mefo Fischen. Nur bei der Schnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Fischt einer von euch die Trilene?


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Shimano forever !#6

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Die Trilene Schnüre haben eine sehr stark schwankende Qualität.
Kann evtl. am Seetransport liegen oder an Überlagerung.
Ich empfehle Dir 0,22 er Stroft, 0,22 er Balzer Platinum Royal oder Platil 0,22 er Souverän.
Alle von mir Ostsee getestet und für gut befunden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hanshafen (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Also wenn Du ne gute Mono haben möchtest würde ich Dir auch zu ner 22er oder 25er Stroft raten. Nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Bei Geflecht wird Dir jeder was anderes raten. Ich habe mir grade Power Pro gekauft und werde die mal testen.Ein paar Threads weiter unten schwören einige auf Zoom von Cormoran.


----------



## KHof (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hallo!

Die Monodebatte für die Ostsee kann man tatsächlich kurz halten:
Stroft und fertig.

Klaus


----------



## Rosi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Freelander schrieb:


> neues für 5.-Euro rein und das ganze dann bei E-Bay verhökert.


 
ach du bist das|uhoh:
finde ich nicht okay, auch noch damit anzugeben! 

ich habe meine metallica das 4. jahr. die ersten beiden jahre waren wir unzertrennlich. die rolle ist salzwasserfest. nur darf sie nicht untertauchen im salzwasser. das kann sie nicht ab. es gibt nicht viele rollen, die längere ostseebäder schadlos überstehen. spontan fallen mir da nur rollen mit einer seperaten schraube zum nachölen ein.

ich hatte immer eine fireline drauf, damit kam ich gut zu rande. mal 12er mal 15er, mal die xds. klar gab es manchmal perücken. je sauberer man wirft, um so seltener werden die.

jetzt habe ich eine geflochtene drauf, die keine perücken kennt. null, wenn man richtig wirft. zoom7 von cormoran. die schnur ist dünner bei selber tragkraft und viel weicher. 
es wird nicht weniger auf der rolle! dann erst bemerkt man einen nachteil, sie fasert schneller aus. deshalb habe ich einen meter mono davor.


----------



## Rosi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

ach so, mit einer metallica würde ich keine mono werfen wollen. höchstens eine ganz dünne beim fischen auf hering.


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Na also Rosi,
Was soll das denn ?;+Wahrscheinlich hätte jeder andere die Rolle in dem Istzustand bei E-Bay vertickt und vielleicht noch dazu geschrieben das die i.O.ist.Ich habe sie auf jeden Fall vorher noch in einen technisch einwandfreien Zustand gebracht,das macht auch nicht jeder.Soviel mal dazu.#6|gr:

Ach ja, wenn ich angeben wollte könnte ich das bestimmt auch anders.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

@Freelander
Absolut in Ordnung so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Danke Pauly!


----------



## Der Franke (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Ich würde Dir auch zur Shimano Technium oder Twin Power raten. Damit machste nichts falsch.
Bei der Schur ist die WFT cast 7kg Crystal nicht außer acht zu lassen, die lässt sich super werfen und hält auch was aus.
Als Mono kannste auch die Spiderwire Mono nehmen, die ist recht günstig und nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

das problem bei der technium ist halt der preis... mit 16 hat man halt nich sooo viel geld :c

was würdet ihr eigentlich für eine gute watjacke ausgeben?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Ne 4000 er Technium Fa gibts für unter 90 Euro.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> was würdet ihr eigentlich für eine gute watjacke ausgeben?



Mind. 250€....

Zum Rest ist shcon alles gesagt, lass die Finger von Balzer |rolleyes

Schnur entweder Spiderwire oder Fireline...


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Mein Tipp:

Rolle: Shimano Exage in 2500 oder 4000
Schnur: 0,25 STROFT GTM (Monofil)

Mit der Kombo bist du für die Küste bestens gerüstet.

#h

P.S.: Fynn, Glückwunsch zur 1000


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

irgendwie hab ich dsas gefühl ich mach aus der frage nach shcnur solangsam nen runduk beratungsthread^^


wieso so viel geld für die watjacke? für das gelkd bekomm ich shcon nen super floater


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

@slf
takk 



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wieso so viel geld für die watjacke? für das gelkd bekomm ich shcon nen super floater


Wenn du wirklich eine vernünftige Watjacke haben willst, kommst du an den teuren Modellen von Simms, Patagonia und Guideline nicht vorbei. 
Ich bin ca. 2-3 mal die Woche an der Küste, und glaub mir, da lernt man die Vorteile einer vernünftigen Watjacke wirklich kennen #6
Gibt nix schlimmeres als eine Watjacke, die bei jedem Regenschauer Wasser durchlässt :c und über kurz oder lang werden alle "günstigen" undicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Bei den Watjacken gibt es jedes Jahr neue Modelle. Da wir gerade mal 2008 haben ist die chance gut, ein Modell von 2007 kostengünstig zu ergattern...


----------



## Pike Perch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Nu bleibt mal auf'm Teppich, was das Equipment angeht.

Ihr habt schon im Blick, dass der Threadersteller 16 Jahre ist und das erste Mal auf Meerforellenjagd geht, oder?

Eine Watjacke von Simms, Patagonia oder Guideline ist sicher Ihr Geld wert, wenn man es denn auch nutzt und oft am/im Wasser ist. 

Für gelegentliche Ausflüge reichen aber auch Watjacken der Kategorie bis 100 EUR. Bei Modellwechsel kann man auch ein Vorjahresmodell günstig ergattern, z.B die DAM Hydrotech Watjacke, die es momentan für schlanke 45 EUR z.B bei http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=35396 gibt.

Wenn er später Geld verdient und immer noch Spass daran hat, kann er immer noch aufrüsten und bis dahin reicht ihm auch so eine Watjecke aus.

Pike Perch


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pike Perch schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon im Blick, dass der Threadersteller 16 Jahre ist und das erste Mal auf Meerforellenjagd geht, oder?



Er hat aber gefragt was man für eine gute Watjacke ausgeben sollte...
...und das er zum ersten mal fischen will, habe ich auch nirgendwo gelesen...

Nebenbei finde ich, dass es mit dem Alter mal rein gar nichts zu tun hat. Wer bereit ist Geld fürs Angeln auszugeben, schafft es doch locker nach der Schule irgendwo jobben zu gehen 
(bin auch noch schüler )


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Ja hast schon recht...

Baleno soll wohl auch ok sein...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin Uli!

Baleno ist wohl recht brauchbar.
Und die Raptor von Geoff Anderson genügt auch steigenden Ansprüchen und hält ne ganze Zeit. Kommt natürlich an Simms und Patagonia nicht ran, aber für den gelegentlichen Ostseeeinsatz bin ich damit ganz zufrieden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin Gerrit,

du weißt ja... wer das bezahlt was es kostet ist selber schuld...

Uli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

ja Baleno meinte ich auch mit den Floatern.

Ich bin zwar bereit richtig viel Geld für gutes Gerät auszugeben, jedoch hab ich dieses leider nicht. :c

Und ich gehe auch nicht das erste mal zum Mefo angeln. Mittlerweile mach ich das schon 2 Jahre. Bisher habe ich aber lediglich nur einen lachs gefangen (jaha nen echten) und massig Blinker am Grund gelassen.

Tragen tu ich beim Angeln immer meine Ron Thompson Neopren und als Jacke habe ich immer eine sehr gute Wind und Regenjacke von mir genommen, die ich dann mit ner Schnur um die Hüfte hochgebunden hab. In die Schnur hab ich dann auch immer meinen Kescher gesteckt. Praktisch aber auf dauer doof. Außerdem hält die Jacke nicht ganz so warm wie eine schöne Watjacke.

Mein Gerät bestand bis jetzt aus einer 2,40 langen YAD Spinnrute 10- 40 g WG (Wenn sie nicht so kurz wäre, wär sie super) und einer Cormoran Cormaxx (meine "Kaffeemühle"). Die Rolle kommt auf alle Fälle weg, wegen besagtem problem und eine andere Rute hätte ich auch ganz gern. Nen neuen Kescher werde ich mir auch zulegen, weil meiner recht klein ist, das ist so einer für Fliegenfischer und Bachforellchen.

Noch mehr kann ich so nicht über mich sagen.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Bei den Ruten findest Du bei Balzer auf jeden Fall was brauchbares.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

hat der grinse smiley noch eine besondere bedeutung, ode rist das ganze ernst gemeint?


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Falls du noch nen Spezialtip haben willst |rolleyes

Für 99€ kriegst du bei Gerlinger gerade eine der geilsten MeForuten aufm Markt :m
Die Fenwick Ironfeather II, fische jetzt die 10ft Version -48gr und die 10ft Version -32gr, kann man beide ernsthaft nur empfehlen!


----------



## Gummischuh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin Dorsch_Freak


> Außerdem hält die Jacke nicht ganz so warm wie eine schöne Watjacke.


Meiner Meinung nach braucht eine Watjacke nicht zu wärmen. Die soll lediglich vor Spritzwasser, Regen etc. schützen.
Drunter kommt Faserpelz und/oder Fleece und gut is'.

Habe seit Jahren 'ne Baleno zu rund 70 Euro. ..."Kerry" heißt die, soviel ich weiß.
Mit 450g sehr leicht, klein zusammenlegbar, absolut wasser- und winddicht und eigentlich unkaputtbar. Fühlt sich leicht gummimäßig an und ist extrem dehnbar. Man spürt sie nicht beim Tragen.
Obendrein kann man sich damit auch herrlich einsau'n:g, weil man das Zeuchs einfach abwischen kann.

Für mich erfüllt das Teil seit nunmehr vielen Jahren perfekt seinen Zweck, und das zu einem halbwegs ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## Effe (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

@ Fynn sh: Wie gut das Du zwei verschiedene Fenwick Ironfeather II besitzt. 
Welche nutzt Du dann bei welchen Bedingungen? Gerlinger bittet nur die 8-32 g Version an. Ich hatte für das MeFo-Fischen eigentlich die 12-48 g im Auge. 

Braucht man beide? Oder hast Du eine Empfehlung?

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin Dorsch Freak.

Das mit den Balzer Ruten war ernstgemeint.
Wenn Du da mehr Input brauchst frag mal Angeldet, der hat einen Überblick über den Balzer Rutenwald.
Die Fenwick Ironfeather ist an der Küste sehr beliebt und das sicher aus gutem Grund.
Persönlich hab ich die aber noch nicht gefischt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Die 32g reicht völlig hin. Ich finde, dass das eine Toprute ist. Für meinen Geschmack fast schon einen Ditsch hart...

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

@Uli

Deiner ist aber auch aussergewöhnlich weich.
Den Geschmack meine ich natürlich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*




Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Deiner ist aber auch aussergewöhnlich weich.
> Den Geschmack meine ich natürlich.
> ...


 

Tatüüüüüüüüütataaaa

und das an deinem Geburtstag!!!!!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Effe schrieb:


> @ Fynn sh: Wie gut das Du zwei verschiedene Fenwick Ironfeather II besitzt.
> Welche nutzt Du dann bei welchen Bedingungen? Gerlinger bittet nur die 8-32 g Version an. Ich hatte für das MeFo-Fischen eigentlich die 12-48 g im Auge.
> 
> Braucht man beide? Oder hast Du eine Empfehlung?
> ...



Finde ich auch :m

Meine Empfehlung für alles wäre die 12-48gr. Die wirft (und führt) auch 25gr Snapse noch vernünftig #6
Von 15-25gr fischt die gut...
Die Weiche fischt besser 10-20gr. 

Ist also deine Entscheidung


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Nochmal 'ne lüdde Ergänzung.

Ich habe die weichere auch nur gekauft, weil ich von der Fenwick absolut begeistert bin und mir zugeflüstert wurde, dass diese wohl nicht mehr allzu lange auf dem Markt sein wird.
Das ist für mich die z.Z. beste Küstenrute aufm Markt, deshalb habe ich nochmal zugeschlagen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich habe die weichere auch nur gekauft, weil ich von der Fenwick absolut begeistert bin und mir zugeflüstert wurde, dass diese wohl nicht mehr allzu lange auf dem Markt sein wird.
> Das ist für mich die z.Z. beste Küstenrute aufm Markt, deshalb habe ich nochmal zugeschlagen!


Hatte dich ja woanders schon mal gefragt, wie sich die Ironfeather -32g zu dem SerieOne Blank -32g verhält. Sind die nun gleich oder nicht? Da ich die gleiche Rute wie Fischbox sie hat und für sehr gut hält, sehr günstig bekommen konnte interessiert mich das ja sehr.


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hatte dich ja woanders schon mal gefragt, wie sich die Ironfeather -32g zu dem SerieOne Blank -32g verhält. Sind die nun gleich oder nicht? Da ich die gleiche Rute wie Fischbox sie hat und für sehr gut hält, sehr günstig bekommen konnte interessiert mich das ja sehr.



Hab drüben schon geantwortet |rolleyes

Aber hier nochmal: 


Ich habe die mal in der Hand gehabt und fand sie auch sehr nett :l Kann dir da aber keine 100% Antwort geben.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mich aufgrund der Lackierung und des besseren Griffes/Rollenhalters eher für die Fenwick, als für die Berkley entscheiden.


----------



## Effe (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die 32g reicht völlig hin. Ich finde, dass das eine Toprute ist. Für meinen Geschmack fast schon einen Ditsch hart...
> 
> Uli


 


Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Finde ich auch :m
> 
> Meine Empfehlung für alles wäre die 12-48gr. Die wirft (und führt) auch 25gr Snapse noch vernünftig #6
> Von 15-25gr fischt die gut...
> ...


 
Na super, das habe ich befürchtet:c Man kauft sich erst die eine Rute und dann noch die andere Rute 

Jetzt muß ich nur noch auspendeln, mit welcher ich anfange :m

Danke für Eure Info

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Dorsch_Freak
> Meiner Meinung nach braucht eine Watjacke nicht zu wärmen. Die soll lediglich vor Spritzwasser, Regen etc. schützen.
> Drunter kommt Faserpelz und/oder Fleece und gut is'.
> Habe seit Jahren 'ne Baleno zu rund 70 Euro. ..."Kerry" heißt die, soviel ich weiß.


 
ja die kerry habe ich bei ebay auch für 65€ gesehen, schaut ganz nett aus.

die ironfeather ist mir auch ein begriff, haben ziemlich viele angler. 32gr wurfgewicht reciht vollkommen. ich nutze eigentlich nie blinker, die schwerer sind als 20 g, die hau ich alle immer ins seegras :c


@sundvogel: haste die ferkelei schon gemeldet? :q 

herzlichen glückwunsch übrigens dem ferkel #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> @sundvogel: haste die ferkelei schon gemeldet? :q


 

Nee! Muss man das?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Deiner ist aber auch aussergewöhnlich weich.
> Den Geschmack meine ich natürlich.
> ...



Das ist wirklich ne richtige Geburtsagsüberraschungsferkelei! |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee! Muss man das?


Dann geht nur die Verhaftung schneller. Aber ohne Meldung darf der Proband noch ein bischen hoffen und zittern. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Jetzt ist es gemeldet...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Jaja, ich hatte mal das Pech und habe im Junganglerthread nen bösen Buchstabendreher gehabt (zu sehen bei der Novemberwahl) und dummerweise hat der Honeyball just in dem Moment einfach mal so reingeschaut, wie er es öfters so macht.


was benutzt ihr eigentlich lieber für die mefos? blinker oder wobbler?


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Ich fische deutlich lieber mit Blinkern. Wenn ich langsam führen will fische ich eben leichter.

Uli


----------



## Freelander (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Deiner ist aber auch aussergewöhnlich weich.
> Den Geschmack meine ich natürlich.
> ...


 

Iiiiigitt,
Pauly das hätte ich aber nicht von dir gedacht!:q

Nachtrag:Meine Stimme haste sicher.grgrgr


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Also damit eins klar ist. Wir sind nur ein paar mal zusammen angeln gewesen...


----------



## Freelander (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

|muahah:|muahah:#:

Ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

oh man, echt... :q

dafür versabbel ich mich bei meinen freunde in letzter zeit oft


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin,Moin bevor Ihr euch Spinnruten zum Mefofischen kauft schaut euch doch mal die Daiwa Shogun Advanced an!!! Super leicht,top Drillverhalten,super Wurfeigenschaften,geiler Griff,schöner Rollenhalter!!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Freelander schrieb:


> Nachtrag:Meine Stimme haste sicher


Sogar 2 x 2 Stimmen, ist doch Ehrensache! :m
Ob es zum Jahresboardferkel 2008 reicht ist ja noch nicht raus - ferkelige Damen kommen da stimmenmäßig grundsätzlich leichter nach vorne , aber in dieser flautigen Zeit reichts bestimmt zum Monatsferkel! :q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

mal schun was sonst noch so bei ist, aber es wäre natürlich ehrensache dir meien stimme zu geben


zu den daiwa rute: ist daiwa nicht sogar nocht teurer als shimano? und ist es unbedingt sooo wichtig, ob eine rute leicht ist? klar, man ermüdet nicht so schnell, aber wenn man mehr gewicht hat, entwickelt die rute eine höhere schnellkraft


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Das hat ja eine gewisse Eigendynamik entwickelt.
Ach so!

Ich fische übrigens lieber Wobbler. Gladsaxfiske. Uli lacht mich immer aus deswegen.
Ich hab aber ein dickes Fell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fische übrigens lieber Wobbler. Gladsxfiske. Uli lacht mich immer aus deswegen.
> Ich hab aber ein dickes Fell.


Das ist aber nicht nett. #d
Ich hoffe, Du kannst wenigstens oftmals zurücklachen, mit nem feinen Fisch inner Hand! 

Da ich in letzter Zeit noch einen sehr dicken Hecht (Zementsack) mit einem 10g typischen MeFo-Löffelblinker (an Feinstahl) verführen konnte - zumindest ein Tänzchen zu wagen |rolleyes und eine kleine SeFo mit einem gleichartigen 15g Löffelblinker (an Grobstahl) packen konnte, fühle ich mich regelrecht gerüstet für einen Turn anne Küste oder so, zumal die Löffelblinker in großer Zahl gebunkert wurden und somit nicht so schnell ausgehen dürften. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fische übrigens lieber Wobbler. Gladsaxfiske. Uli lacht mich immer aus deswegen.
> Ich hab aber ein dickes Fell.


 
Heute reisst du mich richtig in die Sch... oder? Darfste aber hast ja Geburtstag. Ich lach dich nicht aus. Ich freue mich über deinen Optimismus...:q

Ich hätte jetzt beinahe geschrieben, dass wir ja ansonsten nett zueinander sind und im Allgemeinen recht verträglich, aber das lasse ich in diesem Thread lieber.:m

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt beinahe geschrieben, dass wir ja ansonsten nett zueinander sind und im Allgemeinen recht verträglich, aber das lasse ich in diesem Thread lieber.:m


Ja, das ist wohl besser so, sonst kommen noch Anzüglichkeiten oder so! :q


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Deiner ist aber auch aussergewöhnlich weich.
> Den Geschmack meine ich natürlich.



Nur mal gut, dass meine Hilfsfahnder alle aufgepasst haben, sonst wär mir der doch glatt durchgegangen :q:q:q
:vik: 



*Taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Dass die Karpfenangler gelegentlich vor lauter Langeweile auf ferkelige Gedanken kommen, verstehe ich ja noch, aber MeFo-Fischer in Wathosen und dann sowas...#d#d#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fische übrigens lieber Wobbler. Gladsaxfiske. Uli lacht mich immer aus deswegen.
> Ich hab aber ein dickes Fell.


 
Hmm die Wobblöer von Gladsax mag ich zwar auch gerne, nur hau ich ganz besonders die immer ins Kraut, und auf dauer ist mir das zu teuer. Nur mag ich auch nicht wirklich so schnell einkurbeln, weil ich angst hab, dass ich ihn dann aus dem wasser schießen lasse, weil er zu schnell ist


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Effe schrieb:


> Na super, das habe ich befürchtet:c Man kauft sich erst die eine Rute und dann noch die andere Rute
> 
> Jetzt muß ich nur noch auspendeln, mit welcher ich anfange :m
> 
> ...



So...
ich sag jetzt auch die bis 32gr :m
Total geil und fischt auch den 25gr Snaps noch gut.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

wieso sollen mefo ruten eigentlich 40 gr WG haben? ich mein wer fischt shcon bitte blinker über 30 gr? und wer fischt überhaupt 30 gr blinker?
der muss aber wo angeln, wo es schnell tief wird


----------



## MyZanZ (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hi, 
wollte mir zum Mefofischen die Fireline crystal holen und wollte fragen zu welcher stärke ihr mir raten würdet? Oder gar zu einer ganz anderen Schnur?

danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

0,10-0,12 passt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

und diie 0.15 ist definitiv zu dick, blöder Kringeldraht.


----------



## aesche100 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Stimmt leider.Trotz venünftiger Rolle(Stradic FA) öfter Perrücken und Verschleiß.|gr:


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin,Moin versucht es doch mal mit der Zoom von Cormoran absolut geil in Verbindung mit einer Twinpower!!!(Perücken gibts nicht mehr,werfen kannste wie Sau).Ich war sonst immer Fan von der Fireline aber jetzt....nöööö:g!!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hab auch die Zoom auf meiner Technium Mgs. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit Perücken.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Habe auf allen von meinen Ostseerollen FL und habe noch nicht eine Perücke gehabt. Muss wohl an den Rollen liegen oder am Angler.


----------



## Aalsucher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Moin,moin Ihr Jäger!Ich hab mir 0,08er Fireline(4,4Kg) bestellt.hat einer von Euch eine Möglichkeit,wie ich die Schnur vernünftig auf die Spule bekomme?|kopfkrat(ohne einen Angelladen)
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Du brauchst:

Rute

Rolle mit Ersatzspule

Schnur

Schüssel mit Wasser

Mirofasertuch

Monofil 0,20


Leg die Spule mit der Schnur in die Schüssel mit Wasser. Tüdder die FL durch den Leitring und befestige die FL auf der Spule. Du kannst dazu den kleinen Klebeschnuppsi nehmen, der bei der Schnur dabei ist.

Spule ca. 10 Meter auf.

Nun spulst du die Schnur fest auf indem du sie fest durch das angefeuchtete Microfasertuch ziehst. Je mehr Druck du auf die Spule bringst desto besser.

Am Ende der FL sollte noch Platz auf der Spule sein. Verbinde Geflecht und Mono mit einem geeigneten Knoten und fülle die Spule weiter mit reichlich Druck.

Schraub die volle Spule ab, (günstigerweise ist die erste Spule die Ersatzspule) und wiederhole den Vorgang mit der anderen Spule. Die Monofile liegt nun unten als Rutschhemmer und wenn du beide Male ordentlich Druck gemacht hast, dann gibt es keine Probleme mit Perücken.

Uli


----------



## Aalsucher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Danke für die Tips Uli,nur ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die FL komplett auf die Spule zu bringen.Da ich bei der letzten Jagd einen Fisch dadurch verloren habe,das ich FL und Mono verknüpft hatte.
Stefan


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Fische seit Jahren 23-er Mono auf Meerforelle...
hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. Bin auch einwenig abergläubisch, wenn es um die Scheuchwirkung von geflochtener bei klarem Wasser geht. Hat natürlich mehr Dehnung, verleitet den Fisch aber weniger zum Sprung, was mir bei der harten geflochtenen öfter passiert ist.  #c Aber vielleicht .. eben nur Aberglaube |rolleyes
Habe eine gute Mono gefunden, bei der ich auch auf grosse Distanzen meine Anhiebe durchbringen konnte (liegt wohl auch an den scharfen Haken, die ich benutze). Auch ein 14 Pfunddorsch konnte damit nach längerem Drill sicher gelandet werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips Uli,nur ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die FL komplett auf die Spule zu bringen.Da ich bei der letzten Jagd einen Fisch dadurch verloren habe,das ich FL und Mono verknüpft hatte.
> Stefan


 
Wie kann das denn passieren? Du musst doch mehr als 100m Fl draufhaben? Im Zweifelsfall reichen 10m als Rutschpuffer aus.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips Uli,nur ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die FL komplett auf die Spule zu bringen.Da ich bei der letzten Jagd einen Fisch dadurch verloren habe,das ich FL und Mono verknüpft hatte.
> Stefan


Du kannst auch ein Klebeband in Spulenkernhöhe, z.B. 18mm Tesaband ca.2-3mal um die Spule wickeln als Unterlage, machen auch einige Angler und da rutscht es auch nicht mehr, die Geflechtschnur schneidet sich sogar ein wenig drin ein und die Restklebrigkeit des Klebebandes hilft. 

Aber was ist das für eine kleine Rollenspule, daß sowenig Schnur drauf geht, daß sowas passieren kann? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

wie unterfütter ich meine spule vernünftig, wenn ich keine ersatzspule hab? |uhoh:


----------



## Watfischer84 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wie unterfütter ich meine spule vernünftig, wenn ich keine ersatzspule hab? |uhoh:





Wie meinst du das? #c Von der menge der Schnur?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

also ich will auf meine neue pilkrolle 300 m 0,14 spiderwire draufspuelen. damit bekomme ich die spule aber nicht voll. deswegen wollte ich so viel mono drunter packen, damit die spule dann voll ist.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

Hast Du nicht noch ne andere Rolle/Spule wo so ziemlich die gleiche Menge an Schur drauf geht ??? Hab ich auch schon gemacht wenn ich keine Ersatzspule hatte...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnur zum Mefo Fischen*

ja da habe ich noch was. gute idee #6


----------

